# MTS Mblaze Rs 303 night unlimited speed query



## suvajit (Jul 12, 2012)

Hi! I have just bought MTS Mblaze and it is giving good speed upto 2 Mbps. Does anyone have used Rs 303 night unlimited pack? Will the speed remain same.? Is it truely unlimited?


----------

